# Why can't the snakes cross the road, secret lives of baby snakes and other questions



## News Bot (Aug 3, 2013)

Researchers are conducting some of the first ever scientific studies of neonate pine snakes, performing snake surgery for radio tracking and helping snakes survive road crossings through the busy New Jersey shore traffic.






*Published On:* 03-Aug-13 03:22 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

*Go to Original Article*


----------

